# Good meat sauce



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

To me it has to have, well, meat in it. Cooked Christmas Eve dinner for my girl friend and neighbor. Made a meat sauce and spaghetti with salad and garlic bread. Meat sauce was a hit. No pics from dinner but re heated the crock pot and swear it was better the second go around for lunch today so here is how I did it if anyone is interested.

1 Large Jar Prego Mushroom spaghetti sauce and 1 large jar Prego Chunky Garlic,onion and mushroom sauce
2 cloves garlic
Half a white onion
1 red pepper
1 small jar sliced mushrooms
2 leaves fresh basil
dried basil
dried cummin
red pepper flakes
garlic powder
creole seasoning
black pepper
sea salt
1# ground venison burger
1 Hillshire farms hot sausage
meatballs
half a pack of sliced pepperoni

Put the sauce in the crock pot on low and added the spices and herbs, while I was browning the venison I diced and minched 1 clove of garlic and added it straight to the sauce and diced the other and sliced the onion and pepper and mixed em all together in a bowl. Sliced the sausage thin and put half in with the veggies. Once the venison was browned added it to the sauce and then browned half the sausage and added it to the sauce as well. Added the sausage onion garlic and peppers to the pan and sauteed them until the veggies were no longer firm. Added that and the pepperoni and meatballs to the sauce. Turned on high for 2 hours then turned down to low for 4 more hours.

Today I just put the crockpot on low for 4 hours to re heat it and put over ziti.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great Clay. I printed it up and it's in my recipe book as "C-Dog's Meat Sauce"


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Thanks Paul, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

weeel if your gonna go thru all that trouble take it from me an ole Italian gal. instead of the jar sauce use a can of crushed tomatoes, throw some basil in it along with your other spices, add about a tablespoons of sugar or a cup of red wine and some pork bones or pork riblets, just sayin


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

surfmom said:


> weeel if your gonna go thru all that trouble take it from me an ole Italian gal. instead of the jar sauce use a can of crushed tomatoes, throw some basil in it along with your other spices, add about a tablespoons of sugar or a cup of red wine and some pork bones or pork riblets, just sayin


Have not tried to make the sauce from scratch yet, thanks for the recipe. I will try that next time.


----------

